# puppy barks at his own poo!



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

Our puppy is rarely vocal now, but one of the few times he is is when he poos and we don't catch it right away. He starts barking and looks like he's a little scared of it! he controls his bark to only twice so it's not really a problem. It is a bit amusing though! We just went to the vets and he doesn't have any parasites or anything so i wonder what the motivation is!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

pups bark for the sake of barking. Enjoy , he could be eating it. uke:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He's telling you that you have a job to do. Savi comes and tells us when one of the other dogs has used a litter box in the back room.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

That is hysterical. Maybe he's letting you know he did something awesome.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I have to tell you I'm laughing like crazy here. You should video it.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

dridur said:


> He starts barking and looks like he's a little scared of it!


Scared of his own poo, sounds quite Freudian. :fear: On the other hand, sometimes I wonder if they think their poo is endowed with some kind of precious awesomeness, since their people are always running around after them and gathering it in bags. ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha so funny.:biggrin1:!!Whimsy uses a piddle pad in the laundry room and when she poops on it she comes flying out of that room to where ever I am and trots around in a circle in front of me to let me know. John and I call it her poop trot. ound: She is letting me know that I have a job to do and I better get rid of it.lol


----------



## dridur (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, I think on some level he wants us to pay attention to the fact that he pooped. :biggrin1:. i'll try and catch a video of it next time


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hahaha. That's so funny. A video of that would be great!


----------

